# Water Efficiency



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

As we won the Environment Agency Awards in 2007, they came to see us the other week and interviewed bus partner about water efficiency and sustainability. If you're bored and want to see what a welsh Frodo looks like click the link below

http://www.green.tv/ea_water_profits


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pistop on Tv - Well done chaps


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

congratulations - thats brilliant IMHO.

PM sent


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a very good video, well done chaps!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Out of interest, what do the reed beds do with the water? I know a little about this through some volunteering I've done with a charity who used reed beds when dealing with sewerage. In thinking about the water, it will have wash chemicals in it, do the beds start to take some of these out of the water or is it more about capturing some of the dirt in the water?

I'm just interested as if I keep recycling water then it is gradually going to have more and more chemicals in it due to the shampoo and other products used. I just wonder if you go through a process to remove these chemicals, otherwise with each cycle the water will have more and more chemical content by volume won't it?


----------



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

*Reeds*

Hi Jeremy here. Iain asked if I could let you know how it works. You need to think of the reeds as a skelelon, because the way they work is to introduce oxygen into the water, and the way this is done, is that if you look it has a hollow structure. Bacteria on the ryzomes (roots) introduce oxygen into the water. The other bacretia breakdown the detergents or detritus for sewers. All the reeds actually do is introduce oxygen into the water. When you statrt up it takes a couple of weeks for the bactreia to build up. but once they have they continue to work all the time. Works in winter to, only thing you need to be careful over is that if you cut the reeds down in winter and are covered in snow the bacteria will die, taking another couple of months to colonise. Any queries give me a call. 07765 57 55 66.
Jeremy


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Jeremy, its all very interesting stuff.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

That is very good, and you'll be way ahead of the envionmental laws with that set up I should imagine.

Good stuff


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

Good stuff and good for you.

It always amazes me when the mobile guy, or the valet says that this is not important. It has won more business and reduced costs.

When the video starts, separation of solids and suspended material is discussed. So maybe this location does more volume than an individual operator ... but not more than 10 or 20 put together.

So that is my point, as an industry, we do use a lot of water, and as an industry, we do create a lot of pollution.

Not only is the ROI there, but there are some customers who will make decisions to do business with a darker shade of green.

Well done is better than well said.

-jim


----------

